# What did you get today?



## yuechu

Hello!

I often teach a Korean student English at a coffee shop and I would like to know how I can ask him "What did you get (or order) today?" in Korean. For example, maybe he ordered tea, coffee, etc. Does anyone know how I can ask him this in Korean?

Thanks!


----------



## mink-shin

"뭐 시켰어?"


----------



## yuechu

Thanks again for your help, mink-shin!


----------

